# Hel-X bewegt ob das so funzt ???



## Olli.P (26. Feb. 2008)

Hallo,

nach langem Überlegen bin ich drauf und dran mein __ Hel-X wie GERMAN-LOBO ( Bernhard ) mit einer Pumpe  und Zeitschaltuhr zu bewegen 

Die Pumpe  macht 2000L/h

Die Filterkammer sieht im Betrieb so  aus. Also viel Spielraum nach oben bleibt da nicht. Ist der Filterrand dann noch hoch genug  wenn da von der Topfmitte aus das Hel-X bewegt wird 

Oder muß ich da wie schon im Bild Angedeutet den Filterrand ein wenig erhöhen
Das könnte ich dann evtl. mit diesem PVC als Rollenware aus'm Baumarkt verwirklichen.

Weiterhin stellt sich dann noch die Frage ob die eine Kammer reicht, oder ob ich gleich alle Kammern und die Zwischenstücke auch machen muß......


Was meint ihr denn so????


----------



## ThomasK. (26. Feb. 2008)

*AW:  Hel-X bewegt ob das so funzt ???*

Schmeiss doch einfach mal an die Pumpe, dann wirste es ja merken! 
Ansonsten denke ich das es wohl reichen wird die eine kammer zu erhöhen. In den anderen wird nix mehr ankommen von dem gewirbel.


----------



## Olli.P (26. Feb. 2008)

*AW:  Hel-X bewegt ob das so funzt ???*

Hi Thomas,


jau, versuch macht kluch. 

Aba irgendwie trau ich mich nich so richtich..... 

Dann werd ich mal sehen das ich die Tage die Pumpe im Filter versenke..... 


Welche Einschaltintervalle könnte man denn dann wohl nehmen??

1x die Stunde oder alle 2 Stunden oder......


----------



## SUI JIN (26. Feb. 2008)

*AW:  Hel-X bewegt ob das so funzt ???*

Warum bewegst Du das Helix nicht mit Sauerstoff und das permanent?
Allerdings benötigst Du eine Sauerstoffpumpe die ein wenig Power hat, Steine rein bis auf dem Boden, symetrisch um den Rand verteilen und dann bewegt sich das wunderbar!

Wieviel Liter hat die Tonne und wieviel Helix hast Du eingebracht?
Helix hat eine andere Material- und Formkonstelation als K1, daher müsste das Volumen anders sein

Beispiel 100 Liter Wasser 30 Liter Helix
Beispiel 100 Liter Wasser 50 Liter K1


----------



## Jürgen-V (27. Feb. 2008)

*AW:  Hel-X bewegt ob das so funzt ???*

hallo sui

da verstehe ich was nicht...


> Helix hat eine andere Material- und Formkonstelation als K1



bis hierher ist es klar



> daher müsste das Volumen anders sein
> 
> Beispiel 100 Liter Wasser 30 Liter Helix
> Beispiel 100 Liter Wasser 50 Liter K1



das verstehe ich nicht. 
kannst du das einmal erklären?
also nicht daß du denkst ich kenne den unterschied nicht zwischen hel-x und k1,
habe beides bei mir im betrieb.
gruß
jürgen


----------



## SUI JIN (27. Feb. 2008)

*AW:  Hel-X bewegt ob das so funzt ???*

Ganz einfach, auch wir haben beides im Betrieb.

Helix ist von den äusseren Abmessungen schon 3 mal so groß wie K1 und erzeugt einen anderen Auftrieb in den Behältern.
Hierdurch bedingt hast Du mehr Helix an der Wasseroberfläche was eine Bewegung sehr einschrängt, kannst Du ganz leicht simulieren. Nimm mal einen 10 Liter Wassereimer, gleiche Menge Wasser, identische Menge Helix bzw K1.
Beides mit Sauerstoff beaufschlagen, der Unterschied ist gravierend! Je größer das bewegte Material ist, desto geringer ist die Bewegung innerhalb des durchströmten Bereichs, bei gleichem Volumen.

Aus unserer Sicht ist Helix besser als ruhendes Material geeignet, dass den Bakterien eine klasse Ansiedlungsfläche bietet. Mit Rohrbelüfter durchströmt funktioniert das bestens.

Wir bauen im Moment eine neue Teichanlage auf bei der wir beide Materialien einsetzen, aber K1 bewegt, Helix ruhend.


----------



## Annett (27. Feb. 2008)

*AW:  Hel-X bewegt ob das so funzt ???*

Moin zusammen.

Hat jemand zufällig mal ein Bild, dass den Unterschied zwischen Helix (Hel-X) und K1 zeigt?
Also einfach beide Materialien nebeneinander abgelichtet?

Wie berechnet man eigentlich die optimale Menge für den eigenen Teich?


Ich grübel immer noch, ob Fisch-/Koiteich oder reiner Pflanzenteich.


----------



## Jürgen-V (27. Feb. 2008)

*AW:  Hel-X bewegt ob das so funzt ???*

hallo sui
ich gehe mal davon aus daß du das 12er hel-x meinst.


> Helix ist von den äusseren Abmessungen schon 3 mal so groß wie K1 und erzeugt einen anderen Auftrieb in den Behältern.


denke ich nicht
der auftrieb bleibt gleich, wenn dann nur weil es ein anderes material ist.
da es 3 mal so roß ist wie k1 sind halt in dem behälter ca. 3mal so viel k1
und somit hebt es sich wieder auf.deshalb würde ich meine behälter immer 50-60% mit helix füllen.



> Beides mit Sauerstoff beaufschlagen, der Unterschied ist gravierend! Je größer das bewegte Material ist, desto geringer ist die Bewegung innerhalb des durchströmten Bereichs, bei gleichem Volumen.



stimmt, daran liegt es. die größe des 12er hel-x macht es "träge"
( es gibt auch 9er heli-x die geschützte oberfläche ist dann halt nicht so hoch )



> Aus unserer Sicht ist Helix besser als ruhendes Material geeignet, dass den Bakterien eine klasse Ansiedlungsfläche bietet.



   



> Wir bauen im Moment eine neue Teichanlage auf bei der wir beide Materialien einsetzen, aber K1 bewegt, Helix ruhend.



  genau so mache ich es auch. 
gruß
jürgen


----------



## Jürgen-V (27. Feb. 2008)

*AW:  Hel-X bewegt ob das so funzt ???*

hallo annett
habe dich fast vergessen. 
bilder kann ich dir nicht schicken, bin auf der arbeit. 
rainer T. hat olli mal 2 hier geschickt, glaube ich. 

die optimale menge für den teich?
das weißt du doch selber annett....kommt auf die vorfilterung,fischbesatz usw. an.
gruß
jürgen


----------



## Annett (27. Feb. 2008)

*AW:  Hel-X bewegt ob das so funzt ???*

Hallo Jürgen.

Danke, dass Du mich nicht vergessen hast.  



> rainer T. hat olli mal 2 hier geschickt, glaube ich.


Jetzt wo Du es sagst...   da war mal was. Rainers Bild, sofern es das richtige ist?





Und was ist jetzt was? 
Oder ist das beides Helix (einmal oben, einmal Seite)?



> die optimale menge für den teich?
> das weißt du doch selber annett....kommt auf die vorfilterung,fischbesatz usw. an.


Ja, das ist schon klar.
Nehmen wir den (für meinen Schatz) schlimmsten Fall: Koiteich, mit max 1 Koi pro 1000Liter (eher weniger), insgesamt dann sicher jehnseits der 15.000Liter Gesamtvolumen gelegen.
Vorfilterung mit Spaltsieb oder Sifi-patronen. Wieviel Liter Helix oder K1 bräuchte ich dann je m³, oder läßt sich das so immer noch nicht beantworten? 

EDIT: Mir fällt gerade auf, dass ich/wir Olafs Thread "missbrauchen". Sorry Olaf! 
Wenn Du möchtest trenn ich es ab - PN genügt.


----------



## Jürgen-V (27. Feb. 2008)

*AW:  Hel-X bewegt ob das so funzt ???*

hi

ja ist beides hel-x

k1: http://www.koiteich.de/html/kaldnes.html?gclid=CJDx2OKE5JECFRfgXgodhX95Wg



> Vorfilterung mit Spaltsieb oder Sifi-patronen. Wieviel Liter Helix oder K1 bräuchte ich dann je m³, oder läßt sich das so immer noch nicht beantworten?



genau so ist es. wie groß sind deine fische... noch wichtiger ...wieviel fütterst du
bei mir werden es 5-10% des volumens werden
gruß
jürgen


----------



## Annett (27. Feb. 2008)

*AW:  Hel-X bewegt ob das so funzt ???*

Hallo Jürgen.

Der Teich ist noch nicht existent.... auch die Fische nicht.
Wir befinden uns im Brainstorming.... ob und was der Teich nun werden soll. 

Hab jetzt gerade bei Deinem Link zum *K1* gelesen


> ...eine Futterzugabe von maximal 500 g per 100 Liter Filtermedium....


Na, das ist ja schon mal ne Ansage.


> ....schwebt im Wasser, jedes Teil bekommt somit in kurzen Abständen Kontakt mit der Luft über der Wasseroberfläche....offenes Filtermedium für einen höheren Nitratabbau





> 1.000 Liter Kaldnes biologisch eingefahrenes bzw. gereiftes Medium in der “moving bed” Technologie: - baut in 24 Stunden 670 g Nitrat ab


Quelle

Bei den roten Bereichen steh ich gerade etwas auf dem Schlauch.. Nitratabbau?  
Und ich dachte immer, dass läuft nur ohne Sauerstoff und mit "Wodka".


----------



## wp-3d (27. Feb. 2008)

*AW:  Hel-X bewegt ob das so funzt ???*

Bei den roten Bereichen steh ich gerade etwas auf dem Schlauch.. Nitratabbau?  
Und ich dachte immer, dass läuft nur ohne Sauerstoff und mit "Wodka".[/QUOTE]


Hallo Annett

Du verwechselst Nitrat mit Nitrit


----------



## Jürgen-V (27. Feb. 2008)

*AW:  Hel-X bewegt ob das so funzt ???*

hallo
stimmt, nitrat baut k1 nicht ab. 
hast gut aufgepasst annett. 
die meißten halten es mit luftsteinen in bewgung und erzeugen so ein sauerstoffreiches wasser, was zum nitratabau gar nicht erwünscht ist.
die futtermengen angaben sind laut hersteller meißtens das maximum
bei idealen bedingenungen.zb.temperatur,viel sauerstoff usw.
wenn wir von den mittleren werten bei uns und bei den angeaben des herstellers gehen, liegen wir da etwa auf der sicheren seite. 
gruß
jürgen


----------



## Annett (27. Feb. 2008)

*AW:  Hel-X bewegt ob das so funzt ???*

Hallo Werner.

Ich hab da gar nix verwechselt - ich hab nur kopiert und rot angestrichen.  

Nitrit verarbeiten die Bakis in unseren Biofiltern/Substrat zu Nitrat. Dafür brauchen sie Sauerstoff.
Das Nitrat schaffen nur Pflanzen, Wasserwechsel, Wodkafilter oder vielleicht noch Bodenfilter mit sauerstoffarmen Bereichen aus dem Teich. (ich hoffe, ich hab jetzt keine Möglichkeit vergessen)

 
Ich vermute mal einen bzw. mehrere Schreibfehler auf der HP.

@Jürgen
Die Angabe von 500g Futter pro 100l Filtermedium waren schon reduziert. Unter Topbedingungen sollen es wohl bis zu 1.500g Futter am Tag sein, die verarbeitet werden können.


> In der Fischwirtschaft hat Kaldnes unter Beweis gestellt, dass es tägliche Fütterungen von bis zu 1,5 kg sehr proteinhaltigem Futter (40% Proteingehalt) auf 100 Liter Filtermedium verarbeiten kann.


Quelle wie gehabt


----------



## karsten. (27. Feb. 2008)

*AW:  Hel-X bewegt ob das so funzt ???*

 

immer wieder schön zu lesen !

mfG


----------



## Olli.P (27. Feb. 2008)

*AW:  Hel-X bewegt ob das so funzt ???*

Hallo,



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> EDIT: Mir fällt gerade auf, dass ich/wir Olafs Thread "missbrauchen". Sorry Olaf!
> Wenn Du möchtest trenn ich es ab - PN genügt.




Nöööööö, macht mal weiter

Auch das Wie viel Hel-X usw. ist ja anscheinend ein unendliches Thema...... 

Weil ihr könnt, wenn ihr plant ja noch pro 1000L Teichvolumen rechnen. 

Das konnte ich ja schon mal gar nicht mehr, mein Filter war ja schon vorhanden. 

Daher musste ich ja eher pro Filterkammer rechnen..... 

Abba vielleicht kann man ja dann hieraus ersehen ob ich noch 'ne Tonne nachlegen muß......


----------



## Silverstorm (27. Feb. 2008)

*AW:  Hel-X bewegt ob das so funzt ???*

Worin liegen eigentlich pro und contra bei Bewegung mit Luft oder mit Wasserstrahl?
Überlege entweder wie Oli mit einer Pumpe nach gewissen Zeitperioden zu bewegen, oder mit Luft.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Pumpe?
http://www.hanako-koi.info/acq003-boyu-beluefterpumpe-kolbenkompressor-3600-p-525.html
Ist die sehr laut?


----------



## Olli.P (27. Feb. 2008)

*AW:  Hel-X bewegt ob das so funzt ???*

Hi Chris,

also mein Hel-X wird " nur " mit 450L/h belüftet. Da bewegt sich NIX:evil 

Und bevor ich da so 'ne Stromfressende Luftpumpe mit 35W 24h/  365 Tage durchlaufen lasse, schließe ich da lieber eine 2000l Teichpumpe mit 35Watt per Zeitschaltuhr an. Und lasse die dann so alle 2 Stunden für 5-10Min laufen......:smoki 

Da kann ich dann bestimmt auch sicher sein das alles an Hel-X bewegt wird.... 

Die Zeitschaltuhr und Pumpe hab ich da eh rumliegen 

Und es ist besser für die Haushaltskasse

Guck mal hier da kannst das von Bernhard in Bewegung sehen. So ungefähr möcht ich das auch haben......


----------



## Silverstorm (27. Feb. 2008)

*AW:  Hel-X bewegt ob das so funzt ???*

Der Bernhard hat da aber eine 600W Pumpe in Betrieb, hab ich wo erstöbert in diesem Forum...


----------



## Olli.P (28. Feb. 2008)

*AW:  Hel-X bewegt ob das so funzt ???*

Hi Chris,

Der Bernhard hat aber auch 'nen 1000L IBC Behälter und ich nur so'n Kleinen Filter, der Pro Kammer nur ca. 260L Volumen ab Filtermedienauflage hat...... 

Also denke ich, das es vom Verhältnis zu Bernhards Filter wohl ungefähr hinkommen sollte.....


----------



## Olli.P (28. Feb. 2008)

*AW:  Hel-X bewegt ob das so funzt ???*

Hi,


ich habe dann Heute schon mal einen Vorversuch mit 'nem runden Speiskübel ( ohne Hel-X ) gemacht.

Vom Durchmesser und Wasserstand kommt das so ungefähr mit den Filtertöpfen hin. Mit der 2000L Pumpe kommt da aber nach wenigen Sekunden so viel Bewegung rein, das das Wasser rundum überschwappt.......:__ nase 

Dann hab ich mal die 1000L Pumpe von unserem "Baumarktfilter" reingehängt und es war so ziemlich die gleiche Wasserbewegung wie bei Bernhard. :smoki 

Wenn ich dann am WE dazu komme, werde ich mal ausprobieren wie's denn mit Filtermedien funzt.....


----------



## RKurzhals (28. Feb. 2008)

*AW:  Hel-X bewegt ob das so funzt ???*

Hi Olaf,
die Bewegung von Filtermedien und ihr Platzbedarf im Wasser sind sicher ein interessantes Thema. Tests helfen nur für Medien, die auch sauber und nicht beladen (=belastet) sind.
Mein Vorschlag: 
a) mit Gitter (oder wie auch immer, Lochplatte etc.) das Volumen der Filterkammer eingrenzen. Wenn das Gitter tief genug unter Oberfläche sitzt, dann kann sich das Material bewegen, ohne aus dem Behälter zu fallen.
b) an die Mahner wegen Ammoniakabbau denken und während der Zeit ohne Wasserpumpe eine Alternative planen, um Sauerstoff in die Stufe zu bekommen.
Ich ahne schon, dass jetzt viele posts kommen nach dem Motto: wie kann man nur etc. ...
Fakt ist: wenn die Wasserpumpe abgestellt wird, dann kippt der Filter um, sobald ihm der mitgelieferte Sauerstoff fehlt. Wenn Du hinter der Zeitschaltuhr ein Schütz setzt und mit der Pumpenabschaltung über NO-Kontakt Luft durch die Pumpenkammer blasen lässt (Membranpumpe), dann ist das wohl eine Alternative. So eine Membranpumpe spart Strom. Auch wenn die Luft nicht gleichmäßig über die ganze Fläche wirkt, so verbleibt ein "Pfad" frei von anaeroben Prozessen. Genau dieser "Pfad" ist bei Wiederanstellen der Pumpe der Hauptdurchlaufpfad vom zu filternden Wasser.


----------



## Silverstorm (29. Feb. 2008)

*AW:  Hel-X bewegt ob das so funzt ???*

Filter sollte doch eh nur stehen, wenn der Strom mal ausfällt.... und da geht dann die Membranpumpe auch nicht...


----------



## juergen-b (29. Feb. 2008)

*AW:  Hel-X bewegt ob das so funzt ???*

servus anett



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Bei den roten Bereichen steh ich gerade etwas auf dem Schlauch.. Nitratabbau?
> Und ich dachte immer, dass läuft nur ohne Sauerstoff und mit "Wodka".



die these die dieser aussage zugrunde liegt ist schon richtig, ein guter biofilm, welcher sich langsam und stabil aufbaut (möglich in den geschützten bereichen des helix) wird ab einer gewissen stärke in seinem kern ANAEROB und baut somit begrentzt NITRAT ab.



> Zitat:
> ....schwebt im Wasser, jedes Teil bekommt somit in kurzen Abständen Kontakt mit der Luft über der Wasseroberfläche....offenes Filtermedium für einen höheren Nitratabbau



diese aussage halte ich für kpl. nonsens - bakterien beziehen ihrenO² bedarf primär aus im wasser gelösten O² ....... obwohl es filtersysteme gibt welche den luftkontakt über dem wasser beinhalten.

was die angabe mit 100l helix und 100g futter betreffen - ok so ein olala anhaltspunkt mag es sein - hat wohl irgendwer mal aus dem ärmel geschossen und seither schreibt es einer dem anderen ab ........ für mich hat es wenig aussagekraft da hier soviele punkte reinspielen daß nach meiner meinung eine aussage überhaupt nicht möglich ist  

auch das bewegen des helix findet viele meinungen mit für und wieder - ich pers. setze auf ein intervallmäßiges bewegen mit einem schaufelrad, welches ich gerade baue. wichtig ist auf jeden fall für mich ein sanftes bewegen und in keinem fall ein wildbach

@ rolf,



> an die Mahner wegen Ammoniakabbau denken und *während der Zeit ohne Wasserpumpe* eine Alternative planen, um Sauerstoff in die Stufe zu bekommen.





> Fakt ist: wenn die Wasserpumpe abgestellt wird, dann kippt der Filter um, sobald ihm der mitgelieferte Sauerstoff fehlt.



über welchen zeitraum reden wir denn ?



> Auch wenn die Luft nicht gleichmäßig über die ganze Fläche wirkt, so verbleibt ein "Pfad" frei von anaeroben Prozessen. Genau dieser "Pfad" ist bei Wiederanstellen der Pumpe der Hauptdurchlaufpfad vom zu filternden Wasser.


 soll dann heißen daß das wasser den gleichen pfad läuft wie vorher die luft oder habe ich das falsch verstanden?
..... denn glauben tue ich es nicht  



> frei von anaeroben Prozessen


 ach so ein bisserl anaerob schadet doch auch nicht - besser als gut gedüngte algen   

**** ganz nebenbei ist es eine mär von gestern, daß bakies einen enormen
 O² bedarf haben - die thesen aus der vorzeit mit sprudelsteinen um die bakies am leben zu halten sind nicht mehr inn ........ bakies arbeiten noch wenn die fische schon den kopf nach sauerstoff aus dem wasser strecken.

so und nun feuer frei ........   

gruß jürgen


----------



## jochen (29. Feb. 2008)

*AW:  Hel-X bewegt ob das so funzt ???*

Hi,



> **** ganz nebenbei ist es eine mär von gestern, daß bakies einen enormen
> O² bedarf haben - die thesen aus der vorzeit mit sprudelsteinen um die bakies am leben zu halten sind nicht mehr inn ........ bakies arbeiten noch wenn die fische schon den kopf nach sauerstoff aus dem wasser strecken.



dem Stimme ich zu, es wird meiner Meinung nach viel zu viel Sauerstoff für die Bakkis (nicht zu verwechseln mit den Fischen) investiert.

In Kläranlagen arbeiten die nitrifizierenden Jungs im Schnitt mit 2,0- 5,0 mg/ltr O2,
das sollte doch in jedem vernünftig angelegten Gartenteich, und erst recht mit Blubbersteinen besetzten Filter vorhanden sein...

In den Denitrifikationsphasen der Belebungsbecken in dem sich ja auch die nitrifizierenden Bakterien dummeln, sinkt dann der Sauerstoffgehalt auf 0,02mg/ltr und das manchmal über eine Stunde.
 Wer hat so einen niedrigen Sauerstoffwert in seinem Teichwasser selbst bei einigen Stunden stillstand?
Gut eingefahrene Bakterien sind härter am nehmen als so mancher denkt.

Das alles soll natürlich nicht heißen, das man seinen Filter über einige Tage ohne enormen Verlust der Bakterien ausschalten kann...


----------



## Jürgen-V (29. Feb. 2008)

*AW:  Hel-X bewegt ob das so funzt ???*

hallo
@ jürgen



> die these die dieser aussage zugrunde liegt ist schon richtig, ein guter Biofilm, welcher sich langsam und stabil aufbaut (möglich in den geschützten bereichen des helix) wird ab einer gewissen stärke in seinem kern anaerob und baut somit begrentzt Nitrat ab.



ich hab da echte zweifel jürgen. 
nitrat wird nur bei einer sauerstofffreien umgebung abgebaut.
ich bin mir sicher das esbe hel-x sauerstffarme zonen gibt, aber sauerstofffreie???
aber schön wäre es auf jeden fall, hoffentlich liege ich falsch.

gruß
jürgen


----------



## juergen-b (29. Feb. 2008)

*AW:  Hel-X bewegt ob das so funzt ???*

hy jürgen,

also mit allem wissen was ich mir diesbezüglich zusammelgelesen habe bin ich mittlweile der meinung daß es unter günstigen bedingungen funtzt.

da ich mich aber darauf nicht engültig verlassen will, wird bei meiner filteranlage ein bodenfilter im bypass diese aufgabe mit sicherheit übernehmen incl. phospat.

ach ja - zwischen aerob und anaerob gibt es noch was - nennt sich anoxisch und auch in dieser umgebung - welche weit öfters vorkommt als anaerob findet auch schon denitrifikation statt  

gruß jürgen

*** was mich aber einwenig verwundert - ist doch ein hochspannendes thema .......... und so gut wie niemand dieskutiert mit


----------



## Jürgen-V (29. Feb. 2008)

*AW:  Hel-X bewegt ob das so funzt ???*

tja jürgen
das frag ich mich manchmal auch. 
bei bildern mit haustieren oder sonnenuntergänge ist schwer was los....
ich wollte auch schon mal mein tf-bau hier vorzeitig beenden, weil fast keine anteilnahme da war. 
man meint manchmal das ist kein hobby-gartenteich-forum sondern eher ein....
naja ich sag mal nichts mehr dazu.:?
aber sonst ist es schon schön hier. 
gruß
jürgen


----------



## Annett (1. März 2008)

*AW:  Hel-X bewegt ob das so funzt ???*

Moin Ihr Jürgen's.  

Vielen Leuten fehlt aus meiner Sicht schlicht und ergreifend das Wissen um mitzudiskutieren. (Das fehlt mir ab einem bestimmten Level eben auch, weil ich nicht alles wissen kann oder mir die Zeit fehlt, mich damit intensiv genug zu beschäftigen.)
Wir haben hier z.B. ein altes Haus saniert - ich könnte also schreiben/diskutieren, wie man Decken, Wände, Fußböden sanieren kann. 
Ich hab aber keine Ahnung von Elektrik, obwohl mein verstorbener Vater ein Elektriker war...... und kenne die Baumärkte nicht in und auswändig. 
Also, was kann ich sinnvolles zum Trommelfilterbau beitragen?
Mit den Bakterien müßte ich mich auch eingehender beschäftigen, stundenlang Google befragen usw. - die Zeit habe ich im Moment einfach nicht!

Geplaudert wird m.M.n. anderweitig genug. Das muss nicht noch in den wirklich guten Fachthemen passieren.
Ich finde es auch schade, dass sich manche Themen nur zum Dialog oder fast schon Monolog entwickeln. Wenn man genau hinsieht, trifft dies aber meist die ganz speziellen Themen.


Über Sonnenuntergänge und Haustiere können mehr Leute was schreiben, weil sie selbst Erfahrungen damit gemacht haben. 
Das Thema "Sonnenuntergänge" wurde von mir im Juli vor 1,5 Jahren gestartet. Das Trommelfilter-Thema ist fast ein Jahr jünger - soviel zu Hits und Antworten im Vergleich. 
So ein Foto zu machen/rauszusuchen kostet (teilweise) nur ein paar Minuten... einen Trommelfilter nachzubauen Tage oder gar Wochen! 
Daher ziehe ich auch wirklich meinen Hut vor allen Bastlern die unermüdlich an Ihren Filtern feilen, bis diese rundlaufen und die dann sogar noch bebilderte Bauanleitungen online stellen.  
*Respekt!*  


Wenn man so die aktiven Themen überschaut, dann sind trotzdem mehr Fachthemen in "Bearbeitung" als Plauderecken-Themen. 
Die Teich- und Foren-Saison geht dieses Jahr verdammt zeitig und heftig los. 

EDIT: Die Diskussion über die Baktieren kam schon öfters auf. Hier z.B.


----------



## rainthanner (1. März 2008)

*AW:  Hel-X bewegt ob das so funzt ???*

Hallo Jürgens, 

zwischen anoxisch und anaerob könnte man auch toxisch einreihen. 
Manche nennen diese Bereiche auch Aeromonasfabrik. 


Ich sehe solche Bereiche sehr skeptisch.  

Tschuldigung, wenn ich das Thema verfehlt habe.   

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Jürgen-V (1. März 2008)

*AW:  Hel-X bewegt ob das so funzt ???*

moin annettchen

leuchtet mir ein was du geschrieben hast. 

bis auf eins



> Vielen Leuten fehlt aus meiner Sicht schlicht und ergreifend das Wissen um mitzudiskutieren. (Das fehlt mir ab einem bestimmten Level eben auch, weil ich nicht alles wissen kann oder mir die Zeit fehlt, mich damit intensiv genug zu beschäftigen.)



wenn man dann nicht fragt, wird man aber auch nicht schlauer ,oder?

schönes wo

gruß
jürgen


----------



## Jürgen-V (1. März 2008)

*AW:  Hel-X bewegt ob das so funzt ???*

hi rainer
warum siehst du solche bereiche eher skeptisch? 

gruß
jürgen


----------



## juergen-b (1. März 2008)

*AW:  Hel-X bewegt ob das so funzt ???*

hy rainer,



> zwischen anoxisch und anaerob könnte man auch toxisch einreihen.
> Manche nennen diese Bereiche auch Aeromonasfabrik.



jo........... die immerwährende skeptikerargumentation  

aber zwischen einem funktionierenden biosystem und einer güllegrube sollte man dann aber im vorfeld unterscheiden 

gruß jürgen


----------



## juergen-b (1. März 2008)

*AW:  Hel-X bewegt ob das so funzt ???*

ach ja ,

helix bewegen war das thema ......... habe heute mal die anfänge meiner version eingebaut:

*HELIXRAD*

fertig .........







Antriebsmotor fehlt noch, leider habe ich mir einen besorgt, der sich als ungeeignet herausgestellt hat :cry:





an den enden habe ich jetzt noch 45° ´schaufeln angebracht, in der hoffnung eine kleine sogwirkung zu erreichen, um beim drehen, noch mehr helix aus den toten ecken zu erhaschen ?

die schaufelflächen sind aus lochblech, 
1. um den drehwiderstand zu mindern 
2. damit beim stehenden rad trotzdem eine einigermaßen gleichmäßige durchströmung gewährleistet ist.

die ansteuerung erfolgt über die easy meines tf und wird intervallmäßig kurz drehen.

gruß jürgen


----------



## jochen (1. März 2008)

*AW:  Hel-X bewegt ob das so funzt ???*

Hallo,

Vorneweg, ich werde so einen Filter wahrscheinlich nie bauen.
Habe mich auch noch nicht damit befasst.

Hier geht es doch nach kurzem einlesen darum, das sich das Helix nicht in toten Ecken aufhält und somit vor sich hinmoddert?

Wenn ja,

Man könnte doch die Bakterienträger (Helix) in eine sich drehende Trommel mit kleinen Löchern einbringen, (ähnlich wie bei den Lottozahlen... ) und die mit Helix gefüllte Trommel in einen durchströmten Filter integrieren.

Der Durchfluß des Teichwassers bringt bestimmt genügend Sauerstoff für die Bakkis, und durch die permanente Drehung der Trommel bilden sich bestimmt keine Schmotterecken... 

Ansonsten wars wieder nichts mit den Lottozahlen...:evil


----------



## rainthanner (2. März 2008)

*AW:  Hel-X bewegt ob das so funzt ???*

Hallo Jochen, 

das Problem an deinem Gedanken ist: 
Wasser nimmt den Weg des geringsten Wiederstandes und der führt vermutlich um die Kugel rum. 
Ausser du schaffst es, das Wasser in die Kugel einströmen zu lassen. 


@ Jürgen 

Ideal wäre nun, wenn der Hel-X-Behälter dem Drehbereich der Schaufeln paßt. 



Gruß Rainer


----------



## jochen (2. März 2008)

*AW:  Hel-X bewegt ob das so funzt ???*

Hallo Rainer,



> das Problem an deinem Gedanken ist:
> Wasser nimmt den Weg des geringsten Wiederstandes und der führt vermutlich um die Kugel rum.



stimmt...   




> Ausser du schaffst es, das Wasser in die Kugel einströmen zu lassen.



Das könnte gehen,

wenn man die Wasserzufuhr (Schlauchanschluß) mit einen Kugelgelenk an die Achse der Trommel installiert.
Die Achse müsste dann natürlich hohl sein und mit Auslässen, wiederum mit Bohrungen ausgestattet werden.
Das Wasser wird dann gezwungen durch die Achse in die Trommel zu strömen, das Helix oder K1 zu besiedeln und dann durch die Trommelbohrungen das Wasser wieder nach außen zu leiten.

Bitte verlangt nicht das ich jetzt eine Skizze zeichnen soll... 

Wäre das ne Möglichkeit...


----------



## rainthanner (2. März 2008)

*AW:  Hel-X bewegt ob das so funzt ???*

Also hinter dem Trommelfilter einen Trommelfilter.  
Nur größer und nicht mit einem Siebgewebe, sondern mit dem Biomedium innen drin.  

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Jürgen-V (2. März 2008)

*AW:  Hel-X bewegt ob das so funzt ???*

hallo jürgen
wie immer saubere arbeit. 
man siehts halt schon, du hast schon viel von mir gelernt. 
spass beiseide, ich denke es kommt auf die geschwindigkeit an, wie sich dein rad drehen wird.wenn es dampf hat, wird sich bestimmt die ganze masse bewegen. wenn nicht dann nur die mitte.

gruß
jürgen


----------



## jochen (3. März 2008)

*AW:  Hel-X bewegt ob das so funzt ???*

Hi Rainer,



			
				rainthanner schrieb:
			
		

> Also hinter dem Trommelfilter einen Trommelfilter.
> Nur größer und nicht mit einem Siebgewebe, sondern mit dem Biomedium innen drin.
> 
> Gruß Rainer



genau... 

Funktionieren könnte das meiner Meinung nach schon,
zumindest gäbe s dadurch keine "toten Ecken" im Biofilter, und das wird ja angestrebt.

Bin ja schon wieder still...


----------



## Jürgen-V (3. März 2008)

*AW:  Hel-X bewegt ob das so funzt ???*

hallo
wie weit bist du bis jetzt gekommen olli??
wenn es nicht funzt, nicht gleich aufgeben, ich habe da noch ein ass im ärmel.:smoki  
wenns klappt, wird es eine riesenblubberblase werden. 
gruß
jürgen


----------



## Olli.P (3. März 2008)

*AW:  Hel-X bewegt ob das so funzt ???*

Hi Jürgen,

bislang hab ich mich noch nicht getraut, die Pumpe in die zweite Kammer reinzustellen. 

1. Wasser ist A...h kalt 

2. Liegt der Wasserstand nur ca. 2cm unter Oberkante Filterrand. Und ich denke das das nicht genug ist, von wegen Bewegung und so . 
Des weiteren bin ich der Meinung das der Filterdeckel dadurch zu nahe an der Wasseroberfläche aufliegt.

Ich denke mal das ich erst noch ein wenig Plexiglas auf der Rolle besorgen muß. Das ich dann den Filterrand ein wenig erhöhen kann...... 

Oder probier ich's doch mal mit der 1000L Pumpe




			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> wenn es nicht funzt, nicht gleich aufgeben, ich habe da noch ein ass im ärmel.:smoki



Was denn für'n Ass..... 

Nich dass ich neugierig wäre.......


----------



## GERMAN-LOBO (3. März 2008)

*AW:  Hel-X bewegt ob das so funzt ???*

hi



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> Der Bernhard hat aber auch 'nen 1000L IBC Behälter und ich nur so'n Kleinen Filter, der Pro Kammer nur ca. 260L Volumen ab Filtermedienauflage hat......



nein das stimt nicht 

meine filterkammer hat 2000liter und ist gemauert und mit 500liter 12er helix gefüllt.


----------



## Silverstorm (5. März 2008)

*AW:  Hel-X bewegt ob das so funzt ???*

In welchen Zeitintervallen schaltet bei dir die Pumpe ein, Bernhard?

Ich werds bei mir jetzt mal mit einer 1,9m³ Pumpe versuchen... bei der kleinen Menge die ich hab, wird die sicher ausreichen.... will ja nur eine Kammer meines GFK-Filters bewegen....


----------



## Jürgen-V (5. März 2008)

*AW:  Hel-X bewegt ob das so funzt ???*

hallo silver
da sich lobo nicht meldet helfe ich dir gerne weiter. 
seine pumpen schalten sich jedesmal ein, wenn sich sein spülvorgang beim tf einschaltet. 
gruß
jürgen


----------



## Silverstorm (6. März 2008)

*AW:  Hel-X bewegt ob das so funzt ???*

Danke.... ich werd einfach einmal die Stunde einschalten....
Versuch macht kluch


----------



## Jürgen-V (11. März 2008)

*AW:  Hel-X bewegt ob das so funzt ???*

 jürgen mit b 

wie weit bist du denn jetzt mit deinem helix-rad gekommen?
 
du hälst uns schon auf den laufenden, oder?

die strafen wären nämlich recht hoch hier. 

du kommst nämlich sonst min.4 wochen ins tierheim.:__ nase 

also melde dich lieber mal. 

gruß
jürgen


----------



## juergen-b (11. März 2008)

*AW:  Hel-X bewegt ob das so funzt ???*

hy jürgen,

antriebsmotor lieferrückstand  

ich - rippenprellung und bewegungsunfähig


----------



## gemag (22. Nov. 2008)

*AW:  Hel-X bewegt ob das so funzt ???*

Was ist draus geworden?Läuft das Teil?


----------



## Vampyr (23. Nov. 2008)

*AW:  Hel-X bewegt ob das so funzt ???*

Hallo Jürgen B,
kannst du mir mal sagen, aus welchem Material du dein hel-X-Rad gebaut hast? Für mich sieht das auf den ersten Blick wie verzinktes Blech aus.
Falls dem so ist, wirst du damit wenig freude haben. Es sei denn, du verzinkst jede kleine Schraub- und Schweißverbindung nach.

Gruß Christoph


----------

